# Beard friendly dust mask?



## cjester (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm nowhere close to ZZTop, but I find my beard is enough to interfere with a basic dust mask. I'd really like to pick up the Trend Airshield, because that would help with my eyes as well, but that's too expensive to pick up right at the moment.

Anybody have a favorite mask that's effective with a beard and still fits under a face shield?


----------



## TonyL (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't have a beard or any facial hair, but I would think this one would work well for just dust. I own several does mask, I find this one to be the least intrusive. I don't where the nose clip (don't ask), and I don't think it does as good of a job as the over the nose and face masks (for half the price). It may be something for you to consider.

*Duxterity - 				Resp-O-Rater Dust Mask*

This respirator offers an unusual approach to battling dust inhalation.
$50  (As of 12/1/2002)

Fine Woodworking - videos, project plans, how-to articles, magazines, and books


----------



## terry q (Jan 3, 2016)

Been using mine for over 25 years. Air-Mate 12 System Assembly | 3M Respirators 3MMAM-12


----------



## cjester (Jan 3, 2016)

The Resp-O-Rator is interesting, I'd never seen it before. Looks like a good solution for right now, so I've ordered one.

That 3M system looks really nice, but it's well beyond my current budget. However, I think I'll keep it in mind for the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 3, 2016)

been using the Resp-o-rator for all most a year now, I love it


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 6, 2016)

There is no such thing as a "beard friendly dust mask".  It can be a dust mask, or it can be beard friendly.  If the latter, then it's a dust inhibitor, i.e. it will cut down on the amount of dust that will make it to your nose and mouth, but it WILL NOT seal nearly as well as a mask on a clean shaven face.

There's a reason that every European (and most other) army in the world went clean shaven about a century ago after centuries of martial facial hirsuteness.  Gas masks don't seal on bearded faces.  The various militaries, as well as legions of industrial safety folks, have been trying to develop an effective filtration mask for bearded folk since, and have yet to succeed.  Thus, you've got three choices.  Use whatever dust mask you'd like, knowing that it will operate less than optimally as long as you have a beard.  Spend the coin for a hood setup, which WILL keep everything out.  Shave.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 13, 2016)

My kids gave me a Trend air shield for Christmas last year... and I have a beard... The shield works well with the beard...it has a part that pulls down under the chin and more or less seals the face....  that said, I use it some, but have issue with the batteries... one battery will last 4 hours, using 2 batteries, you can run 8 hours, then it takes 14 hours to recharge each battery.  The chargers are $50+ each, so 2 chargers was out of my budget, I did spend the extra $35 for the second battery (It comes with one and a charger),  The overlays that protect the face shield from CA and other things we tend to get thrown up on our face shields are $30 for a package of 10 and the filters are about $30 for 5 (I think)... plus I find the Trend to be heavy and after a day of use, I often have a headache and a crick in my neck.... But I can breathe.


----------



## epigolucky (Jan 14, 2016)

I echo Bikerdad's post. In my grown up job, I work with communicable diseases, we are all fit tested for specific respirators when dealing with airborne diseases - the seal around the face is critical to mitigating the risk from inhaling germs that are circulating in the environment.  We do have those that cannot wear the face respirator due to having a beard, or they cannot establish a good, safe seal around the face - these staff wear a full hood PAPR just like the trend air shield.


----------



## cjester (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks, all. I think the Trend hood is my next big purchase. Just need to budget for it.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 14, 2016)

When you do get the Trend make sure the straps are black not grey.  The grey ones have a problem and break easily.  They replaced my grey one with a black one and no trouble since.  design is the same but I think it is a different plastic.


----------

